# GIANT Bluefin Tuna-live update from Nova Scotia



## Captain Woody Woods

Up here fishing for giant bluefin tuna, and we are having an incredible trip. There are not enough words to describe the awesome power of these fish, and everyone on board, captain, wireman, angler, and spectators, gets to appreciate these true sea monsters. We have had one fish around 400 pounds, and the rest have all been between 650-900. Here are a couple GoPro stills from last couple of days...

-Capt. Woody Woods


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

WoW that's great woody!! Man you are such a lucky douche bag..... Moron...:thumbdown:


----------



## off route II

MULLET HUNTER said:


> WoW that's great woody!! Man you are such a lucky douche bag..... Moron...:thumbdown:


That's funny as shit there MH.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Wow, you were just in our shop and now this!!! Yellow fin just ain't enough excitement anymore. What next, you will be hopping down under for some Black M.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

You know the History Driscoll:thumbsup:


----------



## feelin' wright

Those are some great fish. This is definitely on my bucket list


----------



## John B.

MULLET HUNTER said:


> WoW that's great woody!! Man you are such a lucky douche bag..... Moron...:thumbdown:


Epic.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## JD7.62

feelin' wright said:


> Those are some great fish. This is definitely on my bucket list


They sure are, but I am afraid they will be gone in my life time, if not my daughters.


----------



## JoeZ

Bwahaha!


----------



## fisheye48

MULLET HUNTER said:


> WoW that's great woody!! Man you are such a lucky douche bag..... Moron...:thumbdown:


wonder if there will be another report in a few days with the same pics and a differant story...again


----------



## hsiF deR

I would love to fish PEI for giants but with all the regulatin and expense I think I would rather fish cape cod for big BFT's on top water. 

Congrats on an epic trip.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

fisheye48 said:


> wonder if there will be another report in a few days with the same pics and a differant story...again


No he is Nokia Scotia today tomorrow he will be in be in South Africa, same boat but catching grander black marlins..... What a moron...:thumbdown:


----------



## CatCrusher

This shiot will be on the next highlight reel for sure.


----------



## bobinbusan

Looks like that will be a lot of tuna in a can, sorry charlie the star kist tuna:thumbup:


----------



## ?MEGA

hater aide gives you wings


----------



## fisheye48

?mega said:


> hater aide gives you wings


hahahahaha


----------



## LUNDY

that is incredible! before i die i hope to catch something like that! awesome post!


----------



## jim t

What kind of rods, reels, and tackle do you use for these beasts?

Jim


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

We had one hooked up one time, it dumped a 130 about 4x... The cockpit was full from backing down so hard, had the fish beat and coming up. Just when we saw her flash, she tail wrapped the 550# mono and snapped it like kite string.. I watched it eat and that sombitch looked like a VW smacking a fire hydrant... The outriggers were shaking on the 63' plum crazy... Ill never forget it...


----------



## doradohunter

Mullethunter, you sir are a DOUCHEBAG. Quit flaming his threads.


----------



## superchicken

MULLET HUNTER said:


> No he is Nokia Scotia today tomorrow he will be in be in South Africa, same boat but catching grander black marlins..... What a moron...:thumbdown:


 I wish I knew what Woody did to you.....look on Pelagic's web site in a couple weeks and you can read all about it. I know it will kill you but he writes articles for them. Part of the pro staff thing.....Can he be annoying as hell? Yes but who cant? Hell I annoy myself sometimes. Good luck with your anger/jealousy issues. Feel free to get that checked out......


----------



## doradohunter

superchicken said:


> I wish I knew what Woody did to you.....look on Pelagic's web site in a couple weeks and you can read all about it. I know it will kill you but he writes articles for them. Part of the pro staff thing.....Can he be annoying as hell? Yes but who cant? Hell I annoy myself sometimes. Good luck with your anger/jealousy issues. Feel free to get that checked out......


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor

wow, just like that Tuna TV show!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Probably because that young man has a focus and a future. Ahead of the curve on most people many years older than him. I remember some of the chat on Tommy Holmes when he first opened years ago and a few others around in the biz.


----------



## hsiF deR

For the record I would like to add that I hate him too. That's only because I am unbelievably jealous!!!!

Congrats again. Ignore that negative posts and please post more pictures.


----------



## fisheye48

superchicken said:


> I wish I knew what Woody did to you.....look on Pelagic's web site in a couple weeks and you can read all about it. I know it will kill you but he writes articles for them. Part of the pro staff thing.....Can he be annoying as hell? Yes but who cant? Hell I annoy myself sometimes. Good luck with your anger/jealousy issues. Feel free to get that checked out......





Bonsaifishrman said:


> Probably because that young man has a focus and a future. Ahead of the curve on most people many years older than him. I remember some of the chat on Tommy Holmes when he first opened years ago and a few others around in the biz.


let me just say that woody is the ultimate scumbag/douchebag.....it takes a real class act guy to party on somebody elses boat without their permission and get BANNED from a marina! also the same class act douchebag went to several very successful captains and mates and asked how they rigged their sword baits, then comes on here and claims he has been rigging them for years like this and learned it all on his own without any help...just saying


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Is that all? 

I guess some of those things would make one, a person of ill repute. Wonder how many ill repute things I've done in my life. But then, who is without ill repute from time to time in their life, justified or not? 

Somebody always has something on someone, somewhere.

Just saying.


----------



## superchicken

fisheye48 said:


> let me just say that woody is the ultimate scumbag/douchebag.....it takes a real class act guy to party on somebody elses boat without their permission and get BANNED from a marina! also the same class act douchebag went to several very successful captains and mates and asked how they rigged their sword baits, then comes on here and claims he has been rigging them for years like this and learned it all on his own without any help...just saying


 ok ok ok.....everyone makes mistakes! Whatever! Let it go man, I know the boy and I like the way he jacks with yall..and several on this forum enjoy it also. Trust me, everytime he post, he is doing it to piss yall off. I remember one video last fall where he flipped you guys off! I have fished with him several times, on charter and private boat, and while the Auburn colors piss me off....he is a good fisherman. He baits yall about once a month, so keep swallowing the J hooks.


----------



## fisheye48

superchicken said:


> ok ok ok.....everyone makes mistakes! Whatever! Let it go man, I know the boy and I like the way he jacks with yall..and several on this forum enjoy it also. Trust me, everytime he post, he is doing it to piss yall off. I remember one video last fall where he flipped you guys off! I have fished with him several times, on charter and private boat, and while the Auburn colors piss me off....he is a good fisherman. He baits yall about once a month, so keep swallowing the J hooks.


sounds like you like swallowing his j hook


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Their are just some sumbitches you just don't like... And that list is growing as I read this thread..... F'k woody.....


----------



## superchicken

fisheye48 said:


> sounds like you like swallowing his j hook


See what I mean.....I could say yo mama but I am bigger than that. Have fun with it.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Had another stellar day today. Here is a quick shot of this fish that was pushing 900, maybe a bit better. Still waiting for that grander...


----------



## CatCrusher

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Had another stellar day today. Here is a quick shot of this fish that was pushing 900, maybe a bit better. Still waiting for that grander...



Man that's a great picture.


----------



## whome

sbarrow said:


> Man that's a great picture.


haha...You know I was going to stay out of it, but I have been thinking the same thing since he posted the 1st pictures... If you are getting them off a gopro surely you have better pictures than that?? The woody bashing thing has gotten old...Its not even fun anymore it has gotten so easy.... Just thought it was funny I was also wondering about the pictures...Carry On woody and I hope you guys get that grander :notworthy:


----------



## FenderBender

Killer report Woody I'll get up there soon I hope, you should catch one on a popper.

For now here is your song


----------



## John B.

Post some video..

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

here is another 700+

unreal fishery here. definitely worth experiencing. truly at a loss of words for how big these fish are and how hard they pull.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

I have literally hours of raw video to comb through. Everything from kite bites, to wiring footage, to freeswimming with these beasts and others (whales). I will post the really good pics as they are sent to me. Still speechless as to this fishery here. True sea monsters. Heading back out in the morning


----------



## Cracker

FenderBender said:


> Killer report Woody I'll get up there soon I hope, you should catch one on a popper.
> 
> For now here is your song
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loIUe0iCHBE


 That was possibly the best youtube video i have seen:laughing:


----------



## river_roach

I swear Woody and CatHunter are cut from the same mold.


----------



## JoeyWelch

CrispyCr???eme


----------



## rigrunner05

FenderBender said:


> Killer report Woody I'll get up there soon I hope, you should catch one on a popper.
> 
> For now here is your song
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loIUe0iCHBE



EPIC!! haha


----------



## billin

*Amazing*

How jealous most of you are is it really that hard for you guys to understand that the world is bigger than the state of Fl and if you work on a large sportfisher you will see a lot of it.


----------



## sniperpeeps

That's sick..are you catching them on stand up gear?


----------



## CatCrusher

Captain Woody Woods said:


> I have literally hours of raw video to comb through. Everything from kite bites, to wiring footage, to freeswimming with these beasts and others (whales). I will post the really good pics as they are sent to me. Still speechless as to this fishery here. True sea monsters. Heading back out in the morning


Heading back out in the morning which would be the 27th? Just saw a post by MSVIKING showing you on his boat out of Orange Beach on the 28th. Man you are a fishing machine!!!


----------



## fisheye48

sbarrow said:


> Heading back out in the morning which would be the 27th? Just saw a post by MSVIKING showing you on his boat out of Orange Beach on the 28th. Man you are a fishing machine!!!


hmmm thats odd


----------



## CatCrusher

fisheye48 said:


> hmmm thats odd


Very odd!! But I'm sure there's a logical explanation!!


----------



## fisheye48

sbarrow said:


> Very odd!! But I'm sure there's a logical explanation!!


yeah...im sure of it:whistling:


----------



## John B.

fisheye48 said:


> yeah...im sure of it:whistling:


Nova Scotia is 2 hours ahead... he got plenty of sleep I'm sure

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Amazing how airplanes work...and we fished out of OB on the 29th.


----------



## CatCrusher

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Amazing how airplanes work...and we fished out of OB on the 29th.


Do they still go through the air??


----------



## fisheye48

hmmmmmmm


----------



## billin

*Woody*

I can see the confusion Roberts post states you fished Friday which would have been Friday but he did state he only fished a half day so maybe you fished the afternoon either way you sure know how to stir the pot on here. Best of luck and those were some stud Bluefin I have caught a bunch several over the 350lbs mark and they are like a hooked freight train in shallow water


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Pics are slowly starting to trickle in from those who had cameras. Here are a couple...


----------



## sniperpeeps

Woody were yall catching any on stand up?


----------



## Telum Pisces

The Woody posts always brings out the best in everyone.


----------



## stringle

Carry on Woody...more pics please!
I remember my first YFT...it was like standing on the highway and grabbing a truck as it sped by; can't imagine a BFT (but I HAVE to give it a try)!!!!:thumbup:
Vickie


----------



## fla_scout

Keep em hating Woody!!! Thanks for the posts.


----------



## Ocean Master

What is the deal with Capt. Woody..??

I don't know him and definately wouldn't say anything about him..???


----------



## oxbeast1210

Ocean Master said:


> What is the deal with Capt. Woody..??
> 
> I don't know him and definately wouldn't say anything about him..???


Yeah im always confused with these posts. He seems to get people really worked up ...


----------



## MillerTime

oxbeast1210 said:


> Yeah im always confused with these posts. He seems to get people really worked up ...


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## John B.

MillerTime said:


> I was wondering the same thing.


He just seems to take the 'fish story' to the extreme ...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## hsiF deR

John B. said:


> He just seems to take the 'fish story' to the extreme ...
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Bluefin tuna in PEI is as extreme as it gets for fishing.


----------



## fisheye48

fisheye48 said:


> let me just say that woody is the ultimate scumbag/douchebag.....it takes a real class act guy to party on somebody elses boat without their permission and get BANNED from a marina! also the same class act douchebag went to several very successful captains and mates and asked how they rigged their sword baits, then comes on here and claims he has been rigging them for years like this and learned it all on his own without any help...just saying





Ocean Master said:


> What is the deal with Capt. Woody..??
> 
> I don't know him and definately wouldn't say anything about him..???


he also made one of his fish stories earlier this year...2 different reports same pictures


----------



## John B.

been reading up a bunch on the management of BFT in nova scotia... seems there's a lot you have to do to even catch and release one.


----------



## Runned Over

Awesome experince for sure Woody!!!

Jason, I thought the Army might knock some sense into you, but, I guess there are limits what the Army can do, Moron!

Let me guess, you are either a cook, or artillery. My guess is artillery, so they don't have to listen to the shit that spews from your mouth.

For the rest of you, the penis envy you have for Woody, is epic High school bush league.

Post pictures of your catch or STF up.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Runned Over said:


> Let me guess, you are either a cook, or artillery. My guess is artillery, so they don't have to listen to the shit that spews from your mouth.


I'm not sure who you are talking about but that shit is funny, I spilled my coffee on my keyboard laughing at that.


----------



## Runned Over

sniperpeeps said:


> I'm not sure who you are talking about but that shit is funny, I spilled my coffee on my keyboard laughing at that.


I was speaking to browneye48, sorry.


----------



## Collard

Wirelessly posted

His deer hunting posts carry the same aroma of manure.


----------



## Runned Over

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> His deer hunting posts carry the same aroma of manure.


Really, post a link to one, please?


----------



## deeptracks

Runned Over said:


> Awesome experince for sure Woody!!!
> 
> Jason, I thought the Army might knock some sense into you, but, I guess there are limits what the Army can do, Moron!
> 
> Let me guess, you are either a cook, or artillery. My guess is artillery, so they don't have to listen to the shit that spews from your mouth.
> 
> For the rest of you, the penis envy you have for Woody, is epic High school bush league.
> 
> Post pictures of your catch or STF up.


dang...choked on my damn water....Pretty funny right there.


----------



## TURTLE

*I don't know Woody that I am aware of but I have seen posts of Vikings with him on the boat and they kill the fish. I don't find his posts unbelievable. Do any of you have any real reasons to dog this guy? Just curious, I don't have a dog in this fight. *


----------



## fisheye48

Runned Over said:


> Awesome experince for sure Woody!!!
> 
> Jason, I thought the Army might knock some sense into you, but, I guess there are limits what the Army can do, Moron!
> 
> Let me guess, you are either a cook, or artillery. My guess is artillery, so they don't have to listen to the shit that spews from your mouth.
> 
> For the rest of you, the penis envy you have for Woody, is epic High school bush league.
> 
> Post pictures of your catch or STF up.


Sorry I not a pos pog like you...sorry I wasn't a paper pushing bitch like yourself...I guess sitting behind a desk gives you the badass tab huh?


----------



## Splittine

TURTLE said:


> *I don't know Woody that I am aware of but I have seen posts of Vikings with him on the boat and they kill the fish. I don't find his posts unbelievable. Do any of you have any real reasons to dog this guy? Just curious, I don't have a dog in this fight. *


I don't think there is enough space on the Internet to post all the shady/dirtbag stuff he has done. JMHO


----------



## sniperpeeps

For those of you who don't understand some of the military jargon in Fisheyes post....

*POG* is a derogatory military slang term used to describe non-infantry, staff, and other rear-echelon or support units.[1] "POG" frequently describes those who don't have to undergo the stresses that the infantry does, and is generally used as a diminutive for any non-infantry personnel who disagrees or impedes the wants of a "grunt."
This term is thematically analogous to the newer words *Fobbit* and *Tockroach.* "Fobbit" refers to non-combat arms soldiers who never leave their Forward Operating Base. Fobbit is a portmanteau of the acronym FOB and the fictional humanoid Hobbits from J.R.R. Tolkien's The Lord of the Rings series. In the Tolkien mythology, Hobbits rarely leave the relative safety of their homeland, the Shire, while Fobbits correspondingly rarely leave the FOB. A "Tockroach" is a non-combat arms soldier who works solely in the FOB's Tactical Operations Center (TOC). The word is, similarly, a portmanteau of TOC and cockroach. However, the terms are not synonymous because a functionary at the Pentagon might be termed a POG or REMF (Rear Echelon Mother-Fucker) but could never be termed a Fobbit. Conversely, a Tockroach is almost invariably a Fobbit, but a Fobbit may or may not be a Tockroach.


I kept one of these in my soft cap...

Fish were you an 11b?


----------



## CatCrusher

Splittine said:


> I don't think there is enough space on the Internet to post all the shady/dirtbag stuff he has done. JMHO



Dead on!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

fisheye48 said:


> Sorry I was a pos pog like you...sorry I wasn't a paper pushing bitch like yourself...I guess sitting behind a desk gives you the badass tab huh?






sniperpeeps said:


> For those of you who don't understand some of the military jargon in Fisheyes post....
> 
> *POG* is a derogatory military slang term used to describe non-infantry, staff, and other rear-echelon or support units.[1] "POG" frequently describes those who don't have to undergo the stresses that the infantry does, and is generally used as a diminutive for any non-infantry personnel who disagrees or impedes the wants of a "grunt."
> This term is thematically analogous to the newer words *Fobbit* and *Tockroach.* "Fobbit" refers to non-combat arms soldiers who never leave their Forward Operating Base. Fobbit is a portmanteau of the acronym FOB and the fictional humanoid Hobbits from J.R.R. Tolkien's The Lord of the Rings series. In the Tolkien mythology, Hobbits rarely leave the relative safety of their homeland, the Shire, while Fobbits correspondingly rarely leave the FOB. A "Tockroach" is a non-combat arms soldier who works solely in the FOB's Tactical Operations Center (TOC). The word is, similarly, a portmanteau of TOC and cockroach. However, the terms are not synonymous because a functionary at the Pentagon might be termed a POG or REMF (Rear Echelon Mother-Fucker) but could never be termed a Fobbit. Conversely, a Tockroach is almost invariably a Fobbit, but a Fobbit may or may not be a Tockroach.
> 
> 
> I kept one of these in my soft cap...
> 
> Fish were you an 11b?


LOL wow. This one has really gotten out of hand! Amazing what burning jealousy will do to a man...keep dreamin!


----------



## fisheye48

Captain Woody Woods said:


> LOL wow. This one has really gotten out of hand! Amazing what burning jealousy will do to a man...keep dreamin!


what is there to be jealous of? i wish i could get kicked off of boats, banned from marinas, use information from seasoned capts and claim them as your own, and lied about just about everything under the sun. Im verrrryyyy jealous of all that....oh by the way i havent seen any pics from the trip with you that was raffled off a while back...how did that go anyways?


----------



## fisheye48

sniperpeeps said:


> For those of you who don't understand some of the military jargon in Fisheyes post....
> 
> *POG* is a derogatory military slang term used to describe non-infantry, staff, and other rear-echelon or support units.[1] "POG" frequently describes those who don't have to undergo the stresses that the infantry does, and is generally used as a diminutive for any non-infantry personnel who disagrees or impedes the wants of a "grunt."
> This term is thematically analogous to the newer words *Fobbit* and *Tockroach.* "Fobbit" refers to non-combat arms soldiers who never leave their Forward Operating Base. Fobbit is a portmanteau of the acronym FOB and the fictional humanoid Hobbits from J.R.R. Tolkien's The Lord of the Rings series. In the Tolkien mythology, Hobbits rarely leave the relative safety of their homeland, the Shire, while Fobbits correspondingly rarely leave the FOB. A "Tockroach" is a non-combat arms soldier who works solely in the FOB's Tactical Operations Center (TOC). The word is, similarly, a portmanteau of TOC and cockroach. However, the terms are not synonymous because a functionary at the Pentagon might be termed a POG or REMF (Rear Echelon Mother-Fucker) but could never be termed a Fobbit. Conversely, a Tockroach is almost invariably a Fobbit, but a Fobbit may or may not be a Tockroach.
> 
> 
> I kept one of these in my soft cap...
> 
> Fish were you an 11b?


best of both worlds...11C!


----------



## fisheye48

Runned Over said:


> Awesome experince for sure Woody!!!
> 
> Jason, I thought the Army might knock some sense into you, but, I guess there are limits what the Army can do, Moron!
> 
> Let me guess, you are either a cook, or artillery. My guess is artillery, so they don't have to listen to the shit that spews from your mouth.
> 
> For the rest of you, the penis envy you have for Woody, is epic High school bush league.
> 
> Post pictures of your catch or STF up.


you can run your suck hole but where are your pics/reports??


----------



## MSViking

Just saw/found this thread. I am surprised the mods let these things get borderline out of line, but it's not my forum.

Woody fished with me last Saturday, not on Friday. He arrived on the boat late Friday night after I had gone to bed, but was up and ready at 330 AM to help.

I only know the Woody I know, hard working, appreciative, rigs ballyhoo right and is tireless. Is he perfect? Nope, but nor am I.

Here are a few pics of him pitching in on Saturday














































Definitely makes my day easier having someone on board that knows there way around.



Robert


----------



## Ultralite

the mods are the one's instigating the bashing...JS...


----------

